# Bangs



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver is at that in between time.......
Bangs to short for a top knot but long enough to be annoying.:frusty::frusty:
What should I use to help him see better?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sally, could you try two small braids? He's just so darn cute!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sally, he's so darn cute with his bangs like that! I know Pablo can see just fine through his and his hair is pitch black. If you find a small clip you can put it a little above the in-between-eyes area rather than higher up, that's where I had Pablo's at first.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sally he looks so great! My son and hubby both love the mini sheepdog look, but if you're wantign to put it up you could try two ponytails. Do them one over each eye or one behind the other. With the second option you gather a small ponytail with the front section on bangs and then make a second ponytail behind the first and band them both together!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

How about some mousse? :bounce: I actually tried that with Jackson but it didn't hold. I thought he could see through his bangs until today when I was throwing some training bits and realized he couldn't see them! I'm going to try the double ponytail thing . . .


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I miss his usual gorgeous bangs look. Am I allowed to say that???


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I miss his usual gorgeous bangs look. Am I allowed to say that???


Yes and I almost cut them myself this morning in :frusty:
I always heard hair irritating eyes cause tear stain  and didn't want that


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, that's exactly why I cut Kubrick's bangs! I really missed seeing his eyes. I'm sure that Oliver can still see, though, even with the hair over his eyes. Kubrick definitely could.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sally, you can try one of those tiny mini-jaw clips, and place it just high enough to put those bangs up. Or you can try two rubber bands, one lower (closer towards the nose) to catch the shortest hairs, and then another one up higher to catch the first clump plus surrounding longer hairs....

Or is that just too much work?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane----it isn't to much work but Comet pulls Oliver's hair and clips
Carolina I LOVE seeing their eyes!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwww, what a cute ragamuffin! lol I like the idea of a couple of braids, if you can manage it. They may look funny at first, but might hold better when playing with Comet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have no thoughts Sally--- but I just have to say Oliver is absolutely the cutest Hav I have seen today. Ok-- in the thread. but Oliver is still the Hav of my dreams. 

seriously, I believe Suzanne was explaining "the Sierra cut" and she said she clipped the hair right above the eye bows shorter so the longer hair just stands up a bit? would this be an option for you? or are you trying to grow out au naturale?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Sally, I cut Tessa's bangs once and am now growing them out so they are at that in-between stage. i put a small 'topknot' right between the eyes much like Maryam described. I 'have to' see the eyes and this works well.

By the way, he is a cutie! :biggrin1:


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Sally,
you mentioned the hair in their eyes causing tear stains. Well, I would like to tell you my recent experience. Charlie, my Hav, is 9 months old and we have had him on angels eyes for 6 months for tear stains. I clip some of the hair near the inside corner of his eyes, but he still had stains, although somewhat better than he originally had. Then, last week, his eye area was very red and inflammed. I took him to the vet who proceeded to shave the hair around the inside corner of his eyes. all of a sudden, the eye stains are gone! No gunky stuff there anymore! Charlie looks a lot like Oliver-same color! I have been trimming his bangs over his eyes in between grooming appointments and I let the rest of it part on the top of his head. I also love the mini sheepdog look, but I think the hair is the cause of irritation and, besides, they have the cutest eyes!!
Good luck,
JCChaplin


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks JCChaplin I'd love to see a photo of Charlie


----------

